# Anyone willing to sell a stock intake for a 02 Altima 3.5?



## remjob14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but I've been reading for a about a month now. Love the site, so much great information on it. 

About 2-3 months ago, I put an AEM cold-air intake on my car, and, in haste (and stupidity  ), got rid of the stock intake system. Of course, this was before I had found this site, and learned of all the MAF sensor problems.

Two days ago, my MAF sensor blew. I tried the dealership, and ended up down 90 bucks for diagnostics. The tech flat told me, "Go find a stock intake, put it on there, and take it to another dealership."

So now I'm scavenging for a stock intake online and at salvage yards. If anyone has an intake they're willing to part with, or another suggestion, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## remjob14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*One other thing...*

Forgot to mention something I heard at the dealership... the tech also told me that if I had a Nismo intake, they would have replaced the MAF under warranty, no questions asked. Has anyone else heard of this? I thought I read on here that the Nismo intake was actually manufactured by AEM?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

they shouldn't replace anything under warranty that wasn't stock on the vehicle when you bought it. 

I'm not sure about this situation. I own a 2000 and have an aftermarket warranty. *shrug* good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

aftermarket warranty??? as in extended or warranty for aftermarket pars xO? lol i never heard of the nismo intake not voiding warranty; interesting. if this is so, imma get me one o'dem.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

aftermarket warranty - as in a warranty that wasn't given by the dealership. A third party warranty from a used car dealership.


----------

